# Salt dogg vibrator motor failure



## ITSNOWONDER (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey guys,
we are having ongoing problem with vibe motor failures.
We are on number four or five just this season and not even a bad winter.
Units that fail are the buyers number 3007416 200 #.
Some were under warranty but that's just a temp fix.
Pulled one apart for the sake of seeing what's going on.
Here's what i found /think about it.

The two set screws are too small trying to hold the motor in place inside the housing.
One problem is the aluminum end caps on the motor are weak. 
Second the set screws are tapped in aluminum housing thus getting the hell beat out of them when running.
With only one on each end not nearly enough to hold through on/off cycles.
This in turn allows the motor to rotate in the housing and at some point pinches wire connection baring the copper grounding the hot wire smoking it from the inside.
I have some ideas on fixes for this but need help getting this out their.
Please post if you are having same problem.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Take that info and some pictures right to buyers.


----------



## ITSNOWONDER (Feb 20, 2013)

*Salt dogg vibe motor failure*

YOU HAVE ANY CONTACT INFO TO DO THAT
TRIED SALT DOGG .COM WASTE OF TIME.


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

ITSNOWONDER;1602891 said:


> YOU HAVE ANY CONTACT INFO TO DO THAT
> TRIED SALT DOGG .COM WASTE OF TIME.


Who is your dealer? I just sent our spreader engineer back to the returns to see how we're looking on 200lb vibrators - and not much back there. Have you had any other electrical problems? Is this on a spreader?

Every support request usually ends up in my mailbox - so if something got missed I apologize. That is the "correct" channel - I just caught this because I usually search the forums for "dogg" to see what's going on.

Send me a message at [email protected] and we'll see what we can do for you.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

What is the model number of the spreader and how old is the sander unit.


----------



## ITSNOWONDER (Feb 20, 2013)

*Salt dogg vibe motor failures*

SALT DOGG 2000 AND SHPE2250
OLDEST ONE IS ALMOST TWO YEARS OLD BEST I CAN REMEMBER


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Hearing these electrical issues constantly regarding SD makes me wonder. If its not the vibrator, its the controller, if not that its the motor... I had a TG06 and it was the biggest POS ever unless you ran bagged CC through it, and even then you would loose all of the CC through the gate between spreads..


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

My salt dogg 1500 has ran great with ZERO problems for 2 years. No controller problems, no vibrator problems. Nothing. And i run the vibrator non stop when im salting even though it says not to. I find it keeps a even flow and i figure i will just replace it some day if i wear it out. I think the unit is built great, I cant wait till next year when i buy a few 2250's. I know they are built even better.

Not to mention just having a rep that comes on the site and is more then willing to help fix problems is worth something big. Not many manufactures will do that. 



Scott/saltdogg, i have a idea for a great product for you guys to start making! i wish i had one every time i go out in a storm. The product fits right into your offerings and NO ONE else makes anything like it! How can we get my idea to you protected so i make some money off of it? Im assuming i need to just finish the patent pending process and pony up the money. Pm me with any thoughts.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

ducaticorse;1603372 said:


> Hearing these electrical issues constantly regarding SD makes me wonder. If its not the vibrator, its the controller, if not that its the motor... I had a TG06 and it was the biggest POS ever unless you ran bagged CC through it, and even then you would loose all of the CC through the gate between spreads..


Go buy a snow-ex for five time the price and then you will have some serious problems. Then in three years your frame will be a rusted out piece of crap, you will be buying a aftermarket controller, the motor will be smoked, the spread pattern will always be crap and the hopper will have a hole in it because its so thin one slip up with a shovel causes serious damage.

But i will admit i think the yellow looks cooler if that counts for points. I do wish we could get salt doggs in different colors. I think if you guys made them a bright orange color like your box plows that would be SWEET!!!

Now buyers truck fernders...........you guys need to do some serious work on those! the mounting kits are very nice but the fenders are complete garbage!!!!!!! way to big for a f-450 tire and waaaaaaay to thin. One kick to bust some snow off and they are trashed. I ended up getting poly window wells that are easily 10 times thicker than your fenders and then using your fender mounts with them.....for a huge savings also.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

newhere;1603478 said:


> Go buy a snow-ex for five time the price and then you will have some serious problems. Then in three years your frame will be a rusted out piece of crap, you will be buying a aftermarket controller, the motor will be smoked, the spread pattern will always be crap and the hopper will have a hole in it because its so thin one slip up with a shovel causes serious damage.
> 
> But i will admit i think the yellow looks cooler if that counts for points. I do wish we could get salt doggs in different colors. I think if you guys made them a bright orange color like your box plows that would be SWEET!!!
> 
> Now buyers truck fernders...........you guys need to do some serious work on those! the mounting kits are very nice but the fenders are complete garbage!!!!!!! way to big for a f-450 tire and waaaaaaay to thin. One kick to bust some snow off and they are trashed. I ended up getting poly window wells that are easily 10 times thicker than your fenders and then using your fender mounts with them.....for a huge savings also.


Regarding any TG sander or Vbox for that matter, I will never ever buy anything that is not stainless again...


----------

